# help!!!!!!!!!!!!



## lisamae (Oct 4, 2005)

i have a 1989 nissan maxima 6cyl. and i believe the problem with my car is the modulator valve but i cant figure out where it is. is it located in the trans. possibly? the car will not go past 35 mph but if i manually shift it from 2nd into drive (i have an automatic) it will go normal speed. can anyone help me with this problem or do u have any ideas on what the prob may be? im desperate!!! :hal:


----------



## alexnds (Oct 1, 2005)

*transmission problem*



lisamae said:


> i have a 1989 nissan maxima 6cyl. and i believe the problem with my car is the modulator valve but i cant figure out where it is. is it located in the trans. possibly? the car will not go past 35 mph but if i manually shift it from 2nd into drive (i have an automatic) it will go normal speed. can anyone help me with this problem or do u have any ideas on what the prob may be? im desperate!!! :hal:


Hello My friend,
It's probably better to post your question with a more exact title than a generic "help" question, since other people may have similar problems and may wish to look up the answers w.r.t to their own situation.


----------

